# How Can I Get Feminized Seeds From An Autoflower Strain?



## China (May 14, 2009)

I've got some Deiselryder growing right now. I'm making sure to let them all pollinate each other. I paid $65 for those seeds, and I plan to get more the cheap way. This grow is just for the seeds. (Still gonna smoke it though.) My next set will be using the seeds garnered from this grow. This will be just for smoke and I plan on killing the males.

That's the main problem with the autoflowering strains. Because you can't clone them (easily), you have to worry about males. I know that you can buy feminized autoflower strains, so I'm trying to figure out the best approach for doing it myself.

Since autoflower strains don't care about light length to flower, I'm assuming light poisoning won't work. Is this correct?

What I'm thinking is that I just leave one female unharvested, and wait for the little bannana flower to appear. that's how it works right? It thinks it's about to die of old age and pops a boner to save it's genetics? What about leavning it in the dark for two days. I heard that can cause regular strains to grow the banana, but would autoflowers do it too?

I can't get my hands on that gibberlic acid or silver stuff, so light poisoning and letting it sit are the only two options I can think of.

Anyone else up for the challenge of trying to figure it out?


----------



## grow1620 (May 14, 2009)

look into aspirin water, salicylic acid. also naturally found in willow trees...I've always wanted to experiment with overdoses of willow water but have never gotten around to it..

these probly aren't the most reliable ways to do it, but it's best i can do...you might want to check those out.


----------



## Night Claptoman (May 14, 2009)

I think the easiest way to create feminized autoflowering seeds would simply be crossing an autoflowering with a stressed non-autoflowering plant.
like a lowryder with a fucked up deisel.

would be way easier.

anyhow, backcrossing your F1s can produce high plants and other phenos that didn't show up this time as you will create an F2.


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 14, 2009)

*Colloidal silver or 
*

*Gibberellic acid*

or stress sometimes works also overflower on plant about a month or untill it produces bananas which have feminized pollen doesnt always work sometimes its a difficult process making femae seeds


----------



## NiceGrow! (May 19, 2009)

Geeze just let TWO of them go.
like top the buds and leave just enough so that they can flower each other.
if one flowers its self its hermie


----------



## RichED (May 22, 2009)

tokezalot is right 100 percent and the added factor being its an automatic does not help matters.

luck to you my brother


----------

